# Frankenstein meets Rat Fink! My take on the Moebius Frankentein!



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, those of you who know me won't be surprised at my cartoon take on this fantastic Frankenstein kit! But, to those of you who will be horrified, I promise I will do another one on a more "serious" side! I wanted to have an interesting calling card for the car shows I do......








Sorry this shot is a bit unclear, this thing is hard to photograph!








I used the basic kit, then added on a bit! I had one of the reissue Polar Lights enhancement kits, so I added the vulture, skull, and rats. All have LED or fiber optics lighting in the eyes!
























Rats!! I shot this so you could see the fiber optics line going into the rats head! It works, although it is a bit hard to see! (tiny mousey eyes)


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*More pics....*

Here's a few more shots........








The wooden sign board and the hanging sign are both made from sheet plastruct. I used the Dremel to hack the board up to look like wood, and reshaped another piece after cutting it to make it look like canvas.









I kept Franky a bit simple, with some green pearl skin and basic "hotrod wear" attire. Notice he has his Rat Fink t-shirt on!



























I can't tell you how many of these guys I've painted over the years! The only one I had in my own collection I did over 20 years ago, so I wanted a nice one for my own!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Few more pics....*

Here's a shot of the back of it. I built a box from plastruct and sealed it all up. Basic wiring and fiber optics tucked neatly behind the wall.



























I love this big bird! 









And this big rat too.......Enjoy guys....Sorry my photo files are so big too!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Tim!!!...I love this:thumbsup:Frankenstein Meets Rat Fink...This is Classic...and the Vultures' eyes are too cool (rat too!)
Excellent take on these kits :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Right there with Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein. Nice work.

(And they said no one would ever use that vulture) :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BWAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! THAT'S cool! Way to go, Tim! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice! That's _sure_ to attract attention! :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Cool, Tim!! Very different, but I like your creativity. - Denis


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow,that is cool as #%&%! I'm just finishing a customizing kit vulture too,and made my screaming skull into a vampire skull. Your RF is awesome! Those lighted eyes are crazy! Well Done Tim!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautifully done! I really appreciate the many close-ups you posted.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Tim, I'm sorry, you have having WAY too much fun with this hobby! Don't you know you're supposed to agonize over every little rivet, ridge and right angle to insure that the kit doesn't waver from almighty-ordained canon?
FOR SHAME!!!!!

By the way, That's one of the nicest paint jobs I've ever seen on the vulture.
Great piece, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will keep coming back and looking at this - Well done, Sir!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Now that's thinking out of the box. 

Very nice, Tim. I love the light-up eyes on the vulture and the glowing skull. 

Sean


----------

